# Experience with COB strips?



## DaveyDo (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm working on a cool little project where I want to try to make some low-profile lamps. I was planning to use these little guys:

http://dx.com/p/diy-30w-3500k-2700lm-warm-white-cob-led-strip-dc-36-39v-213898

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-30W-350...701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a828fe99d

*30W 36V COB LED rectangular strip.*

Has anyone had experience with these? I have a couple of questions:


How much more of a heat sink will I expect to need, and what is a good safe-bet max temp?
What is a good weatherproof coating to apply right over them, or, how close can I mount lexan?
Can I run (6) of these in parallel off a 12-18V to 36.0V 180W step-up converter?
Any cool ideas for them?

Thanks for all constructive feedback! DaveyDo


----------

